# Cavs vs Raptors - Dec 9th 7pm ET (NBA TV)



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> *Toronto Raptors (8-11) at Cleveland (17-3)*​
> LeBron James came into this season having averaged more minutes than all but one player since entering the NBA in 2003-04, and the Cleveland Cavaliers have seemingly needed every last one of them.
> 
> This season must seem like a vacation by comparison.
> ...


*Note*: Raps are a streaky 3pt shooting team so we need to jump on them early. They have no one who can defend Lebron so he should put up big numbers. 

This game was voted in as the game of the night so you can catch it on NBA TV


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Should be a good matchup. I think it will be a big night for LeBron. (Especially if Bosh's girlfriend is there, haha.)

It is also a big game because Z is 4 rebs. away from the most ever by a Cavalier, and LeBron is 1 steal away from the most steals. The Cavs will continue both their streaks and win by 14.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Raptors have been really struggling as of late, even after the coaching change, while the Cavs have just been kicking *** and taking names - I don't think that will stop tonight, especially with the Cavs at home.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

29-19 after the 1st quarter. We are really locking down on the defensive end of the floor.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking good so far, refs doing everything they can to keep raps in the game.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

With about 2 minutes left in the first half, Z grabbed his 4th rebound of the game. Zydrunas Ilgauskas is now the All-Time leader in rebounds in Cavaliers history.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> Looking good so far, refs doing everything they can to keep raps in the game.


haha yeah whats with all the technical fouls.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

i had no idea

but Cavs are looking so good again, I haven't been not happy watching them since the last quarter at Detroit awhile ago.

also, is there a record for most dunks in a game? Can we beat it tonight?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's like the Cavs are just toying with the Raptors at this point.

They've outscored Toronto 23-4 already in the 3rd quarter, and there's over 5 minutes left.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Another win for the Cavs. I watched the final quarter, was at practice coaching my 9-10 year old basketball team. Man the Cavs are rolling right now though. Another impressive 3rd quarter to basically put the game away. Lebron had 31 in only 3 quarters of play. At Philly tomorrow on ESPN.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

New NBA record, its their 9th straight win by 12 or more points. Not sure who is keeping track of that but ok. Tomorrow night is a tough road test. Going to Philly is not an easy task plus its the second of a back to back.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z becomes the all-time rebounding leader and LeBron becomes the all-time steals leader. Plus a huge win. You win big, make history and have fun. Can't beat that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Cavs are just straight rollin teams, it's CRAZY 

I mean seriously think about it, the Cavs have won what 8-9 straight games by like 20 points???

Lebron hasn't even been playing 4th quarters!


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just saw the Cavs highlights on Sportscenter this morning and they showed 7 dunks for LeBron. Most were in transition after steals but one was left-handed on Bosh and the other was a monster slam off a back door cut.


----------

